# Couch as a prop



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

You see things the same way I do, lol. For $25 I'd snap it up!!!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

$25 is a steal on a sofa like that. Just layer some creepy cloth and a skeleton with its feet kicked up.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I've always thought a reversed outdoor scene (one that you'd normally see inside a haunted house) would be unexpected as a display! Who says part of your yard couldn't be a haunted living room complete with gothic furniture (I'd dye the couch red), candelabras galore, and maybe some vampire figures?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Nothing says Halloween like creepy Victorian elegance! Or maybe that's just me. Anyway, I'd snap that up in a heartbeat. I'd probably set up a web-covered parlor with skeletons dressed in their finest while having tea.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ooooh!! You *have *to buy it!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That's incredible and one hell of a buy... Nab it if you can, Scatterbrains. Dyed either deep red, purple, or black, it could look phenomenal. I have to say that I like Hallow Scream's and Madame Leota's ideas very much.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

BTW: How does one dye it....no way am I going to try and take it apart if I get it. Do I just dilute some dye in a bucket and paint it on?


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> Nothing says Halloween like creepy Victorian elegance! Or maybe that's just me. Anyway, I'd snap that up in a heartbeat. I'd probably set up a web-covered parlor with skeletons dressed in their finest while having tea.


I fully agree about that. We went to a Halloween party a few years back in a very upscale, but old part of Downtown Raleigh in a house that was built in 1845 and it was a Victorian Age party theme.


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

Scatterbrains - I saw fabric paint (I believe it's called Tulip) on Pinterest that you can spray. For the price of the item you could tea stain the fabric this year until you find the color you want.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I shuffled my feet an lost my seat....it was gone when I went there after work..

Just the fact that I started a thread about it, should have been enough motivation to buy it in the first place


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/GygGxK-TNz8/0.jpg


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> I shuffled my feet an lost my seat....it was gone when I went there after work..
> 
> Just the fact that I started a thread about it, should have been enough motivation to buy it in the first place


happens to me all the time


----------

